
Show HN: I made a tool to visualize wasted time - stephsmithio
https://begreat.me
======
stephsmithio
As I began to learn to code back in February, I started to think about how I
was spending my time. If I spent X less time on social media, that would mean
I could learn Y, which would let me create Z. This idea of trade-offs has
always existed but by directly comparing and visualizing my decisions, I was
surprised with the results (way more distraction time than improvement time).

So I decided build Make Yourself Great Again - a tool that lets you input your
weekly choices, that calculates missed opportunities and how this compounds
over time. You can track how this evolves longer term and understand how your
“multiplier” changes. There’s also a section of tools to help you progress in
the parts of life that you find important.

------
brogrammer2019
Commuting is a distraction?

~~~
stephsmithio
In my opinion, yes. I chose the "distractions" with the thinking: "if I spent
time on this for a year and looked back, would it have progressed me in any
way?".

~~~
beatgammit
You can listen to audiobooks or bike to work in order to not waste time on
your commute.

~~~
stephsmithio
I agree and included some of those in the tools section.

